# SOCAL JAN Project - Caged Monstrosity



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Got the GOE group together for the JAN build, perfect weather, great food, ample beer.

Caged Monstrosity is taking a normally happy animated stuffed doll and making it into a monster, and placing it into a cage. Enjoy!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## ScaryTinker (Mar 23, 2007)

*GOE SoCal*

A good time was had by all. This project turned out to be cheap, fun, and more effective than I expected. Thanks for hosting.


----------

